# Another question about field spraying.



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes it will help a lot. Farmers spray round up pretty close to the ground, they do not want to waste any. You might be over worrying though.
When I spray my fruit trees, and they are next to my neighbors horses, I always spray when there is no wind or the wind is blowing away from the horses.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Yes it will help a lot. Farmers spray round up pretty close to the ground, they do not want to waste any. You might be over worrying though.
> When I spray my fruit trees, and they are next to my neighbors horses, I always spray when there is no wind or the wind is blowing away from the horses.


 Great! Thanks. most of the pasture is bordered with a "belt" of trees about 50ft wide with shrubs in between so you can hardly see through. it's just the drylot part that has only a few large trees between it and the field. I want to be able to turn my horse out there whenever I want with out having to worry about him inhaling the spray.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Yes it will help a lot. Farmers spray round up pretty close to the ground, they do not want to waste any. You might be over worrying though.
> When I spray my fruit trees, and they are next to my neighbors horses, I always spray when there is no wind or the wind is blowing away from the horses.


Yes. The farmer that leases the land next to us sprays very low and not on windy days. The field is only 3' from our pasture and it doesn't affect our grass/horses at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Yes. The farmer that leases the land next to us sprays very low and not on windy days. The field is only 3' from our pasture and it doesn't affect our grass/horses at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The farmer next to us sprays with a plane a few times a year. That's my concern because-- they dont fly all that close to the ground. And my horse would probably get as close as he can to watch. He's always so curious! That's what he did when the farmer across the road sprayed his field. I came to get him from the pasture and found him watching the tractor in the field.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> The farmer next to us sprays with a plane a few times a year. That's my concern because-- they dont fly all that close to the ground. And my horse would probably get as close as he can to watch. He's always so curious! That's what he did when the farmer across the road sprayed his field. I came to get him from the pasture and found him watching the tractor in the field.



I didn't think of aerial spraying, I wouldn't like that either.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I didn't think of aerial spraying, I wouldn't like that either.


 Would the trees still keep the drift from aerial spraying away from my horse?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There are very strict rules about aerial spraying and proximity to other peoples property. You have a right to ask what they're spraying if there is any chance it might drift onto your paddocks or property in general and they should give you the details of the technical people from the manufacturers of the product so they can give you any advice you need and they will also speak to the farmer if there's a chance they might be breaking rules and not using their product correctly - these companies do not want law suits on their hands - NEVER rely on the farmer using the product to it for you.
Its unlikely that they're spraying something like Roundup though. Its an extremely safe chemical but no farmer would be using it on weeds in grassland or crops - as it will also kill the grass and crop.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes, The pilot is trying to get the chemical on the plants so he wants to spray when wind and humidity conditions are best for no over spray. So as the chemical falls it might drift your way and the landscape windbreak will stop any over spray that comes your way, as long as it is lower than the trees/shrubs of course.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> There are very strict rules about aerial spraying and proximity to other peoples property. You have a right to ask what they're spraying if there is any chance it might drift onto your paddocks or property in general and they should give you the details of the technical people from the manufacturers of the product so they can give you any advice you need and they will also speak to the farmer if there's a chance they might be breaking rules and not using their product correctly - these companies do not want law suits on their hands - NEVER rely on the farmer using the product to it for you.
> Its unlikely that they're spraying something like Roundup though. Its an extremely safe chemical but no farmer would be using it on weeds in grassland or crops - as it will also kill the grass and crop.


 the farmer said it's stuff that just kills the weeds and he DID say it was roundup.:?
The trees are about 25 ft high so I think it should keep the drift away. My horse is on the ground so if it is that high, wouldnt the wind blow it away before it got to my horse?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

also, he usually sprays with a tractor. He just uses a plane a few times a year. I watched last time and he didnt come very close to our place and I couldnt see any drift. I DID move my horse out of that area though until he was done.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

this google pic is similar to how close the plane flies.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> the farmer said it's stuff that just kills the weeds and he DID say it was roundup.:?
> The trees are about 25 ft high so I think it should keep the drift away. My horse is on the ground so if it is that high, wouldnt the wind blow it away before it got to my horse?


 He cant spray anything if there is a risk of it going onto your property - that is the way the law works - yes they do break the law but any damage will cost them
The only crops that can be sprayed with Roundup are GM crops all other (Monsanto) that have been modified to have a resistance to the product- it will kill grass, weeds and plants
I'm giving you a link to Monsanto guidelines for spraying guidelines and use
http://www.monsanto.com/products/Documents/glyphosate-background-materials/gly_drift_bkg.pdf


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> He cant spray anything if there is a risk of it going onto your property - that is the way the law works - yes they do break the law but any damage will cost them
> The only crops that can be sprayed with Roundup are GM crops all other (Monsanto) that have been modified to have a resistance to the product- it will kill grass, weeds and plants
> I'm giving you a link to Monsanto guidelines for spraying guidelines and use
> http://www.monsanto.com/products/Documents/glyphosate-background-materials/gly_drift_bkg.pdf


 What do you think I should do?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That depends on how much you trust him really
As Taffy said - sprays are super expensive and profit margins in farming not that high so he's unlikely to want to waste any chemical by allowing it to drift all over
If you have grass or plants you're worried about then if he is using Roundup try to ask him to be respectful of your property - you don't want to fall out with the guy
I use Roundup on weeds and poison Ivy etc and never had a problem - they have to list all the hazard warnings but it is about the safest product on the market


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> What do you think I should do?


In the U.S., you would talk to your state's department of agriculture about the laws. I don't know what to do in Canada.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

but whats the big deal about aerial spraying?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> but whats the big deal about aerial spraying?


Go to the store and read the MSDS (Material safety data sheet) on a bottle of RoundUp. After you see it's harmful if ingested or inhaled, you'll know why you don't want it drifting to where your horses are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^^^ This is correct
The thing with all products - and not just sprays is that they are registered as safe to use -
Provided they are used *in accordance with the manufacturers instructions*


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

That's why I wanted to plant trees. I have never seen any drift come onto our property even when spraying with a plane. th trees are really tall in mosr places. the only part that doesnt have many trees is the drylot part. would plane drift really go as far as 50ft?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not likely too on a still day but that's a question you should really ask of Monsanto who own Roundup
This is a link to their web page - you will find a contact link on there
These people are usually very helpful despite the bad press they get.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok but next year, he might be spraying something different. how high would the trees have to be to keep the drift away? would 30 ft be enough? There is a cow pasture about a mile from us. There are fields surrounding it and I have never seen a cow get hurt/sick even though there are planes spraying the fields beside there alot.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

also, there is a ditch right beside the field and there is grass and weeds, etc. growing in it. does that mean that there isnt any drift because the weeds arent dead?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If he's spraying Roundup then yes - all the weeds, plants and grass it comes into contact with will be dead. Only the GM crops would be unaffected
Don't forget farmers also spray insecticides and fungicides.
All these things have to be rigorously tested for effects on livestock - though the life expectancy of a meat animal isn't long the flesh gets tested for residues as does milk.
Unless you are planning on getting full grown trees carted in - expensive job - its going to take a long time for anything you plant to reach the height you're talking about. 
I think conifers are maybe about the fastest growing to give good density


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

We have trees every where but they are tall. The trees by the drylot have dense fiolage on the top. It's just that at the bottom there's nothing but tree trunks and waist high grass. If I plant fast growing shrubs there it should be so dense you cant see through.  conifers sound good too. we have several young ones growing in our wooded area. might as well put them to use. dense trees would also act as a windbreak.

I noticed dandelions growing on the edge of the field but not among the soybeans so I guess there wasnt any drift.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

would roundup kill trees?!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> would roundup kill trees?!


RoundUp will kill (or damage) anything green if you put enough on. If you haven't seen any damage in 7-10 days, you're ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The small amount you'd get from drift isn't likely to do anything more than cause a bit of 'burnt' appearance to the leaves. If applied around the base of trees its wise to make a barrier of some sort to protect the trunk - the Roundup itself wont kill the tree but it does have the potential to damage the bark which can then open the door to health problems that can eventually kill the tree
If the farmer did spray close enough to your trees to cause significant damage that could kill them you'd be entitled to compensation to replant - and he'd me more careful in future.
The majority of farmers are very conscientious people and farming doesn't deserve the bad press it gets from some corners.
Certainly in the UK we owe what beautiful countryside we have left to the good management of the farming community


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> The small amount you'd get from drift isn't likely to do anything more than cause a bit of 'burnt' appearance to the leaves. If applied around the base of trees its wise to make a barrier of some sort to protect the trunk - the Roundup itself wont kill the tree but it does have the potential to damage the bark which can then open the door to health problems that can eventually kill the tree
> If the farmer did spray close enough to your trees to cause significant damage that could kill them you'd be entitled to compensation to replant - and he'd me more careful in future.
> The majority of farmers are very conscientious people and farming doesn't deserve the bad press it gets from some corners.
> Certainly in the UK we owe what beautiful countryside we have left to the good management of the farming community


We have lived on that property for 5 yrs and we never had any trees damaged by pesticides. The farmer is always carefull where he sprays and he's very friendly and open about what he sprays. We have tall grass between the trees next to the field so if what he's spraying hasnt killed the grass, it prbably wont kill the trees. And he doesnt spray when there is alot of wind or the wind is coming toward us. So if I get a barrier of trees Should I still worry about something?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

From what you say and describe I don't think so
I would stable the horses while he's spraying and for a few hours afterwards - but these sprays are designed to end up on the crop as quickly as possible for maximum coverage and effectiveness so wont hang around in the air for very long - again - questions like that are best aimed at the Tech people for the company who own the product


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> We have lived on that property for 5 yrs and we never had any trees damaged by pesticides. The farmer is always carefull where he sprays and he's very friendly and open about what he sprays. We have tall grass between the trees next to the field so if what he's spraying hasnt killed the grass, it prbably wont kill the trees. And he doesnt spray when there is alot of wind or the wind is coming toward us. So if I get a barrier of trees Should I still worry about something?


Unless you see your grass/plants start to die, I wouldn't worry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Unless you see your grass/plants start to die, I wouldn't worry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 OK. so would 30 ft be high enough to keep away aerial spray drift?

And I just want to thank you all for taking time to answer my questions.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If they're staying to the required wind factor rules 30ft trees should easily do it
The spray is made to fall downwards and the aircraft flies at a really low level for max coverage and reduced wastage & potential damage from drift


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

jaydee said:


> If they're staying to the required wind factor rules 30ft trees should easily do it
> The spray is made to fall downwards and the aircraft flies at a really low level for max coverage and reduced wastage & potential damage from drift


I just watched a plane spraying this morning (from a distance of 1-2 miles away) he flew lower than the trees beside the field. he almost touched the ground lol! I could hardly see any drift. 

Thanks again.


----------

